# 2009 Dodge Ram pickup trucks



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.allpar.com/model/ram/2009-ram.html

I don't like the new center counsel,, It takes up to much cab space.
It gives you that small cockpit feeling...in a full size truck??

And another track bar on the rear axle

"The big news will be a new turbodiesel from Cummins, showing up in 2010; it will greatly increase low-end torque while slashing gas usage by nearly a third and reducing carbon dioxide emissions by 20%, compared to a similar gas engine. The Cummins diesel will meet 50-state emissions standards for 2010. "

Well I hope it can do better that just slash "GAS usage" as a diesel does not burn any "gas" lol.....


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

SnoFarmer;487627 said:


> http://www.allpar.com/model/ram/2009-ram.html
> 
> I don't like the new center counsel,, It takes up to much cab space.
> It gives you that small cockpit feeling...in a full size truck??
> ...


I second that track bar...If the front ones worked out so great lets add another one! I hate having to replace them!


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

yea this is all being discussed here. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55750


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;487627 said:


> Well I hope it can do better that just slash "GAS usage" as a diesel does not burn any "gas" lol.....


Crap, beat me to it. LMAO 

Idiots that write news articles.

PS I heard they were changing to the Cummings brand.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;488652 said:


> Crap,
> 
> PS I heard they were changing to the Cummings brand.


Well that could be interesting too?.....


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

thats odd...been a chevy fanboi all my life, however my father always used dodge trucks...so i was thinking to switch up my driving days to a dodge...im liking the new style..(yes it seems as tho many of you are bias of the "new" looks of the truck, however there's no way around it being thats its appealing to more of the public then to those that are just in it for the work ethics...stick with an old rig to work with)....i may pick up an 08 diesel for now, then trade it in towards a new one of these bab boys in late '10..


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks Like A Ford Mustang In The Front!!! I Dont Like It!!


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

I really like the look of it!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

That center console... I'm sure that's just an option like one of my 2006 trucks.

I'll be honest, it's really really nice having all that extra storage space in a truck, especially in a quad cab as you already have more than enough seating. After all, haul more than 5 guys with your plow on, and you're overweight for the front axle. 

I'm sure the other options will still put the 30/40/30 split in the front, as standard now.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I like the beer cooler in the floor and the truck rail storage boxes, just not sure how well they would stand up.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

to car like give me the early 90s to late 00s


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;502990 said:


> I like the beer cooler in the floor and the truck rail storage boxes, just not sure how well they would stand up.


I heard that the Canadian models will have this optional beer cooler available as well


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

from that page "An optional center console has a floor-mounted automatic transmission shifter "

They're going to 5 link rear suspension- the 03 trucks fixed the track bar problem with the front end- no reason not to use it in the rear IF it actually improves the suspension and performance. I suspect they will abandon it on 3500 and higher models since the coil springs simply will not be as durable as leaf springs under those working conditions.

Now, if they use air springs like the semis use.......


As a semi industry insider believe me you're going to see alot of changes from Chrysler in the next few years! Especially in the Dodge division- they're working to get themselves out from under the Mercedes influence and recover from the "merger" to get back to a viable standalone company.

Here's an example- Front doors are a new construction style. The roll-frame design now relocates the door cut to the side of the vehicle, similar to the Chrysler 300C and other recent products. This dramatically improves wind noise and reduces weight. 
The old style door opening contributed highly to water leaks with worn gaskets (On all Dodge vehicles) as well as door rust being accelerated from the road spray being thrown right into the door opening at the bottom from the tires- with and without the mud flaps.
Mercedes went to that style of manufacture for ease of manufacture and cost cutting.


----------

